
Mobile Smalltalk - mpweiher
http://simberon.blogspot.com.au/2017/11/mobile-smalltalk.html
======
klez
Not dictating anything, but if the reasons for not releasing it are "it's not
feature-complete" and "I don't have time to make it feature-complete" wouldn't
releasing it as free software and let others extend it be the solution?

Edit: excuses didn't ring well. Reasons is more neutral

~~~
koverda
Doesn't seem like he wants to release it as free software.

~~~
klez
Yes, I get that. I was just wondering why, given the started reasons.

------
mark_l_watson
Yes, very cool!

A bit off topic, but I would pay good money for a well done port of Pharo
Smalltalk to the iPad. Not sure what the issues would be for Apple to permit
this. There are good Haskell and Python IDEs for the iPad: Raskell and
Pythonista

~~~
masklinn
> Not sure what the issues would be for Apple to permit this.

None as long as you don't provide a way to run code downloaded on the fly.

You'd have to rewrite the entire UI though.

Also being more UI-centric I always thought a good port[0] of Self/Morphic
could work very nicely.

[0] good being the operative word, the default is both ugly and requiring too
precise interaction for a touch panel

~~~
nikki93
Was sort of hacking on a similar project w/ JavaScript / React Native as the
UI system: [https://youtu.be/9mrBH_a0eIs](https://youtu.be/9mrBH_a0eIs)

Have had less time to hack on it lately tho!

------
spraak
To me, this is a 10x developer. Some developers make an app for their side
project (which I assume this is) -- but they made a whole interop with their
own VM just to make an app.

------
vvanders
Incredible stuff.

Such a shame he has no plans to release it, even if just so others could learn
from it.

------
pjmlp
So cool.

